# Nails are cracking my quarter round trim



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

You can predrill the holes for the nails, use a drill equal to the diameter of the nail shank.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Daniel Holzman said:


> You can predrill the holes for the nails, use a drill equal to the diameter of the nail shank.


 And it sounds like your nails are too big. I have installed many, many feet of that plastic crap and never cracked any.


----------



## dbower (Dec 17, 2010)

rusty baker said:


> And it sounds like your nails are too big. I have installed many, many feet of that plastic crap and never cracked any.


Thanks for the info all! :thumbsup:

Rusty, are you installing the trim without pre-drilling? Would like to avoid, if possible.


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

The nails are too big, what are you using? Moldings will also crack if you fasten too close to an end. 

Jaz


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

It's amazing what clipping the tips or blunting the tips of the nails will do to stop splitting wood, but I don't know about the plastic stuff
('cause I'm a carpenter so all I know about is wood).


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

dbower said:


> Thanks for the info all! :thumbsup:
> 
> Rusty, are you installing the trim without pre-drilling? Would like to avoid, if possible.


 I never pre-drill. Dulling the ends as suggested can help, too.


----------



## dbower (Dec 17, 2010)

What size nails to you recommend? 

Thanks for the responses!!


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Like a 4d x 1-1/2.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

dbower said:


> What size nails to you recommend?
> 
> Thanks for the responses!!


18 gauge brad nailer.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks Mike. But if the DIY'er had a compressor and finishing nailer, we wouldn't be having this thread to answer. :laughing:You're right of course, nails are no way to install moldings. :yes:

Jaz


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

firehawkmph said:


> 18 gauge brad nailer.
> Mike Hawkins


I doubt they have a compressor or the wood wouldn't be splitting.


----------



## florida56 (Jan 19, 2012)

I will rent a compressor and a nail gun which i think will take care of the problem.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Most people know somebody with a brad tacker. I bought a porter cable that was a factory reconditioned for $35. Cheap enough to add to your toolbox even if you are just a homeowner. Plus they're fun to use.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Sartrean (Jan 11, 2012)

JazMan said:


> Thanks Mike. But if the DIY'er had a compressor and finishing nailer, we wouldn't be having this thread to answer. :laughing:You're right of course, nails are no way to install moldings. :yes:
> 
> Jaz


What is the best way to install trim? I have an older home (1899) and the quarter round trim needs replacing in some areas. The current trim is nailed but after I pull it, what do you recommend?


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Sartrean said:


> What is the best way to install trim? I have an older home (1899) and the quarter round trim needs replacing in some areas. The current trim is nailed but after I pull it, what do you recommend?


 See above post.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

titanoman said:


> It's amazing what clipping the tips or blunting the tips of the nails will do to stop splitting wood, but I don't know about the plastic stuff
> ('cause I'm a carpenter so all I know about is wood).


 
I alway's blunt the nail end even in some of the bigger #6 and #8 and most of the brad's . That will stop most of wood splitting. I would pre drill plastic i don't use that plastic stuff.


----------



## Sartrean (Jan 11, 2012)

firehawkmph said:


> See above post.
> Mike Hawkins


LOL ok I see it now. Thanks. (Brad Tracker) Ill look it up


----------

